# New diagnosis: need input please



## Sarah24 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am a 24 yr old woman unofficially diagnosed with IBS in February of this year. Despite multiple inconclusive tests and many failed medications I underwent a diagnostic laparoscopy for endometriosis as a last resort on Friday at the recommendation on my GI & Ob-Gyn docs. It turns out I do have some endometriosis but my major issue is a very dilated colon or megacolon as the dr called it. I met with a general surgeon today who said a total colectomy might be the only real answer left for me (he was called into my lap. and saw my large colon in person). I am making an appointment with another GI for a 2nd opinion because if i have to have surgery I want to make sure I've exhausted ALL my options. Has anyone had this 'megacolon' problem? I find it very surprising for them to suggest a colectomy for someone my age. The surgeon said he highy doubts my colon (decending) would ever shrink bacl up/work normally again. I am scared and confused and would like your thoughts on any treatment options I might have besides being on lifelong laxatives. Thank you!P.S. if anyone can recommend a good GI in southeastern Wisconsin let me know


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

I am not from the US so I cannot recommend any GI or so...Please try not to be so scared. If it doesn't kill you then you have time to research into the options you have and find the best doc that could help you! I agree you do need to get a second opinion. I read a bit about megacolon after I first read your post. Did they tell you if you were born with it or you just developed that later on in life? Because from what I read, if you don't have it from birth then they should look into what has caused this problem and try to solve that first before recommending any surgery! Good luck with everything...hope you'll find a good doctor


----------



## Sarah24 (Sep 10, 2009)

It is in fact my ascending colon that is that most enlarged. I got my first Lupron injection for the endometriosis but after reading the pamphlet that came with it I highly doubt I will be getting another one. The side effects and risks out weigh the benefits in my case. No one else has never been told they have a dilated colon? I have an appointment set up for my 2nd opinion but the waiting is no fun.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It isn't all that common, and I thought usually more a problem in people with something like ulcerative colitis than with IBS. I don't know much about it. A fair number of people with UC end up with their colons removed for one reason or another and I thought that could include this.


----------

